

Ask HN: Legit source of market rate pay for engineers in SF? - kineticac

Anybody have a good source online or elsewhere that can be referred to for market rate pay for engineers in the bay area?
======
Uhhrrr
I have had some success with glassdoor.com - it also at times has comments
that can most euphemistically be called 'candid' (see Netflix:
<http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Netflix-Reviews-E11891.htm>).

